# NEUHEIT: Hart Ruten POIZON und VIRUX



## Angelcenter-Kassel.de (20. Mai 2009)

_*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Angebote der Woche[/FONT]*_

   NEU NEU NEU NEU NEU NEU


HART neu in unserem Sortiment

HART BAIT CASTING: POIZON- und VIRUX Ruten
HART SPINNING: POZON und VIRUX Ruten




​ 

Neue Produkte
Unsere Angebote

*Für weitere Informationen und Angebote besucht einfach unseren Online-Shop www.angelcenter-kassel.de*





​


----------

